# TEAM FATBOYZ VIDEO



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

first ride of the year for our group.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

When I get home I am gonna have to get with you guys and ride again


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

sounds like a plan man.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

COOTERVILLE PT 1


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice video bigblack!


----------

